
Want to be a better boss? Show more cleavage – study - davisonpro
https://medium.com/@thedesignme/want-to-be-a-better-boss-show-more-cleavage-study-871fc02e908b
======
zunzun
The logical endpoint would be that the best boss in the world is in a nudist
colony.

